# Otro amplificador de 50W



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2013)

Me encontré paseando por Tailandia este amplificador que me pareció: Bien documentado, fácil de armar, sin ajustes.

*! Enjoy It ¡ *



*Circuito*


*Distribución*


*PCB Listo para imprimir*


*Cableado para estéreo*
​
En cuanto pueda publicaré una simulación 



​


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 2, 2013)

Revisa bien fogonazo no necesita espejar antes de imprimir el PCB ya esta invertido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2013)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Revisa bien fogonazo no necesita espejar antes de imprimir el PCB ya esta invertido.



Cierto, gracias 

! Reparado ¡


Se presta a confusión que el texto aparezca al derecho en el dibujo, por lo que en el impreso saldrá invertido 

Ver el archivo adjunto 88439​


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 3, 2013)

Distinguido Fogonazo ésta imagen
Ver el archivo adjunto 88438
No se corresponden las placas de los amplificadores con las dos primeras imágenes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2013)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Distinguido Fogonazo ésta imagen
> Ver el archivo adjunto 88438
> No se corresponden las placas de los amplificadores con las dos primeras imágenes.



En efecto, pero es* "Solo"* para mostrar el conexionado, y es la misma que emplea el fabricante del Kit en su manual.

Gracias por prestar atención


----------



## killer0389 (Mar 17, 2014)

Me gusta este diseño se ajusta a los componentes que puedo conseguir solo me preocupa los 2 MJ2955 para estereo que son dificiles de conseguir por aqui vere si puedo utilizar otros, se pudiera sacar mas potencia de este ..
Gracias Fogonazo por postear un diseño que se ajusta a componentes de la vieja escuela


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 17, 2014)

killer0389 dijo:


> Me gusta este diseño se ajusta a los componentes que puedo conseguir solo me preocupa los 2 MJ2955 para estereo que son dificiles de conseguir por aqui vere si puedo utilizar otros, se pudiera sacar mas potencia de este ..
> Gracias Fogonazo por postear un diseño que se ajusta a componentes de la vieja escuela



Quízaz la dupla MJ2955A y 2N3055A puenden sener canbiados por los Tip36 y Tip35 , pero hay que esperimentar .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## killer0389 (Mar 18, 2014)

gracias amigo .. que potencia sacan los tip que pusiste



tengo un transformador de backup de pc para enrrollarlo que voltage y amperage deveria tener



También podria usar la tl072 en vez de la ne5534


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2014)

Los TIP 35 y 36 son para 120 Watts.

Para éste amplificador que se alimenta con ±30 V , tenés que bobinar el transformador para 23 - 0 - 23 VCA

Si , podés usar el TL072

Para tus Mosfets FQP50N06 aqui tenés uno , solo que bajale la tensión de alimentación a ±30 V 

Ver el archivo adjunto 53651


----------



## killer0389 (Mar 24, 2014)

Amigo tenes la imagen del pcb de este link
Ver el archivo adjunto 53651[/QUOTE]


----------



## malesi (Mar 24, 2014)

Así mejor.




killer0389 dijo:


> Amigo, ¿tienes la imagen del pcb de este link?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 53651


[/QUOTE]


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2014)

Ese amplificador está con uno , dos y tres juegos de transistores , en tu caso tus transistores son para mucha corriente pero para poca tensión , así que yo solamente les dejaría un par 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2014)

killer0389 dijo:


> Amigo tenes la imagen del pcb de este link
> Ver el archivo adjunto 53651



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/


----------

